# Occupancy Classification A-2 or A-3



## retire09 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Jumpin Junction business wanting to occupy an existing VB 5400sf nonsprinlered building.

They specialize in children's parties and entertainment. They will have no cooking facilities and will allow only cake, ice cream and delivered pizza as far as food and soft drinks will be available.

Lots of kids, definitely unfamiliar surroundings with sights and sounds that my be confusing even to the adults.

These uses are becoming more common these days.

Is this an A-2 or A-3 and why?


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2013)

*+ + +*

I vote A-3, with the condition that they not have any food warming/

heating activites !....*REASON:* No production or heating of food

products on the actual site.....That said, ...I do not know how an

"employee only" designated microwave would be regulated.....If

some of the kiddies wanted to heat up or re-heat their slice of

pizza, no one is going to say "No!"

*+ + +*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2013)

By definition

A-2 Assembly uses intended for food and/or drink consumption....

It does not say anything about cooking or heating....


----------



## kilitact (Feb 28, 2013)

A-3, recreation or amusment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2013)

A-2 Assembly *uses intended *for food and/or drink consumption including, but not limited to:

A-3 Assembly *uses intended *for worship, recreation or amusement and other assembly uses not classified elsewhere in Group A including, but not limited to

The intended use of the facility is recreation and amusement. The food or drink consumption is ancillary similar to a bowling alley or amusment arcade or exhibition hall that may serve food and drink during an event.

It is an A-3 in my book


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends.....

How much of the area is going to be used for food service ( less than 10 % of the floor space = Accessory) which would make this an A-3 since the majority of the floor area is for amusement......


----------



## RLGA (Feb 28, 2013)

Any space can be considered used for food and/or drink consumption (how many eat at their desks in a Group B?).  As mtlogcabin pointed out, it is the "intended" use that drives the classification.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Any space can be considered used for food and/or drink consumption (how many eat at their desks in a Group B?).  As mtlogcabin pointed out, it is the "intended" use that drives the classification.


So Chuck-e-Cheese is an A3?

Since They make most of their money with entertainment not food....


----------



## RLGA (Mar 1, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> So Chuck-e-Cheese is an A3?Since They make most of their money with entertainment not food....


You have to look at the "portion thereof" part of the Occupancy Group descriptions.  The gaming 'portion' of a Chuck-e-Cheese would be classified as Group A-3, but the eating area would be classified as Group A-2, since that 'portion' is intended for food and drink consumption.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

The A-2 classification of A-2 may be deemed as an accessory to the A-3 provided that it doesn't exceed 10% of the floor area per floor......... Thus a smart designer would delineate the A-2 portion to 10% or less floor area and Chuck E Cheese would indeed be an A-3.......

This doesn't mean that the sprinkler requirement is for the higher occupant load ----

508.2.2 Occupancy classification.

Accessory occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space.


----------



## kilitact (Mar 1, 2013)

A-4 , A-5 viewing of indoor and outdoor. Appears that you would classify these as A-2 if more then 10% of the occupants are eating and drinking  i.e. hotdogs, popcorn, coke, beer etc?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

no kilitect - these "arenas' are clearly defined by the code. the subject matter at hand is the grey area of code and its interpretations...... BTW, nice stir of the paddle..... just failed!


----------

